# Like the Partagas Serie D 4



## Bentley (Mar 5, 2015)

I've had only a handful of Cuban cigars. One that stood out for me is the Partagas Serie D 4. Knowing that I thoroughly enjoyed the three D 4's I've smoked, what else should I try?


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Those are nice, I have a box taking a long sleep in my wineador. This are the others that I like:
Ramon Allones Specially Selected
Romeo y Julietta Short Churchill and Regular Churchill - the Short is quickly rising to my number 1 spot.
Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure Especial and Grand Epicure
Monte Cristo #2 
Bolivar Belicoso Finos - Currently my #1 
Cohiba Genios - Maduro
if budget allows Cohiba BHK 54 and/or 52

There are soo many out there....you should get to know some of the members here and maybe they might be able to part with some of their CC's, like a little sampler


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

If you like the D4, I would feel confident buying
the 898
BRC or BCE
Monte Especiales. ...the 2 is to inconsistent 
CORO .
VR Famosos or Unicos.
all are good cigars and easily tradable if you don't enjoy


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

RASS
CoRo
Partagas 898
Monte Edmundos
VR Famosos
BRC
HdM epicure #2

So many choices so little time oh and cash lol


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

That really all depends on what you liked about it!

If you liked the creaminess, look at an Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No 2.

If you liked the woodiness, look at a H Upmann Connie #1

If you liked the hints of stewed fruit, look at a Ramon Allones Specially Selected

If you liked the fullness of flavor, look at a Bolivar Royal Corona

If you wished there was more sweetness, look at a Juan Lopez No. 2

If you wished there was more caramel and honey richness, try a Cohiba Robusto.

Truth is, PSD4 is a great smoke for a lot of reasons. Trying to recommend another just based on the fact that you liked it is darn near impossible. Give is some idea of what you really liked about it, what maybe you would change, and there's a lot of ways you could go. Also let us know what you didn't care for in the others, why the PSD4 was better.

For example, the PSD4 has some nice spices to it, but maybe you had a Siglo IV that had way too much cinnamon and baking spices, and you want something with less. Well, me recommending you something heavy on the spices wouldn't be a great recommendation. See what I mean?


----------



## Souperchi (Mar 30, 2015)

1st time poster, been lurking/reading for a few months.

I was wondering the same thing about the different flavours etc.

Looks like i need to get my hands on a RASS and a HdM epicure #2 to try 

Now if the snow would stop I might be able to get outside to enjoy 1 or 2 ! !

cheers


----------



## Vader1974 (Nov 30, 2005)

It is a great smoke. I tend to stock up rather than try new smokes.

I could be happy rotating Monte #2 , PSD4, Opus, and Anejo til the end of time.


----------

